# walk up basement



## Cement Man (Jul 31, 2007)

I might be able to help you but I am confused as to where the drain is and is it outside or inside? If it is inside how does the water get there?


----------



## epy (Jul 30, 2007)

the drain is outside at the bottom of the walk up


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It's really a poor design that will always cause problems. You are relying totally on a drain that clogs easily because it's at the bottom of an area that naturally collects leaves, dirt and debris. Make sure your stairwell walls end well above grade so no surface water runs into the well. Make sure you have gutters on the house that direct water away from the stairwell area. And check that drain constantly to keep it clear.


----------



## drh1223 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good morning:

Where do I buy a beehive strainer suitable for stairwell drain. The drain is recessed and covered by an iron grate. The drain pipe's diameter is 3 inches. The iron grate's diameter is 6 inches and is flush with the stairwell floor. The grate is not a perfect circle. About 20% of its circumference is flat ... as in a wheel with a flat spot.

Thank you.

drh1223


----------

